# Pomps off chicken bone



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

Finally pulled in a pomp after pulling everything but a pomp in all year. Was out there for 5 hours on Saturday and managed to pull in three total. The picture below is the largest one I reeled in. What a stud huh?!?! Yeah not one keeper.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice baby pomp but ummmmmmm whats that to the right of your head in the air???


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ufo !!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pourman1 said:


> Ufo !!!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

love the photo shop..lol


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Its that Area 51 gulf breeze thing, they do fly bys all the time.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

navkingfisher said:


> Its that Area 51 gulf breeze thing, they do fly bys all the time.


Nope; he said 'Chickenbone Beach, which is in the other direction. It was just a short time ago, that someone posted about really slaying them at CBB; in fact, he left them biting. Times change rapidly.

You are going to see schools of small Pompano(this years crop), come by on their way to South Florida. Once in a while; a keeper. 

The schools of large ones will come later during the Fall Run. C2


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Charlie2 said:


> Nope; he said 'Chickenbone Beach, which is in the other direction. It was just a short time ago, that someone posted about really slaying them at CBB; in fact, he left them biting. Times change rapidly.
> 
> You are going to see schools of small Pompano(this years crop), come by on their way to South Florida. Once in a while; a keeper.
> 
> The schools of large ones will come later during the Fall Run. C2


It was a joke about the "ufo" in the corner of the pic.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

*Confirm small pomps!!!*

I caught a mess of small pomps like the picture on fly Saturday - good news for the future - caught one nice keeper - CBB area


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

shrimp, fleas...?


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

Shrimp - peeled.


----------

